# New to turning



## crash_landing (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi folks,

I am expanding my interests. I recently purchased a lathe and have turned a few pens. I want to go on to bowls and small boxes. As a beginner, I am interested in some beginning books. Does anyone have any suggestions please?

thanks,

crash


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

If you are wanting to do bowls I would recommend "Bowl Basic's" by Mike Mahoney and "Turned Bowls Made Easy" by Bill Grumbine. These are excellent on bowl turning. These are the first two I started with about 7 yrs ago. I still go back to watch things even today. I borrowed one from a friend of mine about a year ago that is pretty darn good. It is "Bowl Basics the Easy Way" by Lyle Jamieson. Hope this helps.


----------



## crash_landing (Mar 29, 2010)

thanks Bernie,
I will look into these. I appreciate your input. As I said, I am a newbie but have courage.

crash


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Courage is good but be safe. One book/dvd I forgot to mention that is excellent. I bought it when I bought my lathe on a recommendation of a pro turner. It is by Keith Rowley. It is "Woodturning: A Foundation Course". I recommend that anybody that gets a lathe read or watch the dvd. Have fun.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I always recommend going to your local library and looking at what they have. If you find one you like that's the time to buy one. I very seldom buy any book without the opportunity to thumb thru it firs - with the exception of any Terry Pratchett books I don't have. I also buy used when I can.


----------



## Wood Chip (Apr 10, 2011)

crash_landing said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I am expanding my interests. I recently purchased a lathe and have turned a few pens. I want to go on to bowls and small boxes. As a beginner, I am interested in some beginning books. Does anyone have any suggestions please?
> 
> ...


Hi Marc, I'm just a little bit further into turning than you are. I had difficulty learning from books (I tried many). I found DVDs a bit better. In the end, there's no substitute for taking a class. You might check with a Rockler, Woodcraft or similar retailer in your area. I also recommend you seek out and join a woodturners' club in your area. Not only will you get one-on-one instruction and answers to your questions, but most clubs also have a library of books and DVDs they lend. IMHO, the club is definitely the way to go!


----------



## crash_landing (Mar 29, 2010)

Thank you all for the input. I ordered a dvd and the "Foundation" material. I hope to share some "successes" in the near future. Again, thank you friends


----------

